# Punta de soldador se pone negra



## DXKAR (Feb 6, 2008)

Hola



Vereis, tengo un montonazo de soldadores y todos igual, la punta acaba por "envejecerse" en un dia. La superficie de la punta no se mantiene lisa, si no que se "arruga", se deforma la textura y no me queda otra que lijarla con lija de agua, en este caso uso una 800, acabo dandole la textura perfecta, pero se eliminan algunas de las capas "protectoras" que tiene y al final y al cabo la punta acaba arrugandose de nuevo, otra vez lijar y asi se repite...


Compre una punta de una estacion de soldadura y la adapte a un soldador, me aguanto esa punta dos años.


¿Se "rompen" las puntas por no ser de ningun marca o por que les doy mal uso?


Estando la punta nueva, antes de encenderla y empezar a soldar, enciendo el soldador y cuando la punta esta a mitad de la temperatura total, la unto de flux y se lo limpio, aplico estaño para que se agarre a la punta y lo limpio con "tela" humedecida. La superficie se queda lisa y con una capa de estaño... luego boy limpiando la punta cada 10min con tela humedecida.


Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Feb 6, 2008)

usas puntas de ceramica para tu soldador?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2008)

Lo que destruye rapidamente la punta del soldador es dejar demasiado estaño en ella.

Es bueno que la punta este estañada pero es malisimo cuando se llega a formar gota.

Si reduces la temperatura del soldador un poco, tambien lograras aumentar la vida de la punta, en el foro hay un post sobre colocar un dimmer al soldador para reducir potencia y en consecuencia temperatura.

La punta en lugar de limpiarla con lija, limpiala con un trapo humedo, esto no desgasta la cubierta ceramica.

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Feb 6, 2008)

""Es bueno que la punta este estañada pero es malisimo cuando se llega a formar gota. "".

Gracias, eso me interesaba..


----------



## DXKAR (Feb 7, 2008)

De ceramica esta claro que no son, por que no son soldadores de 80€. Uno de los soldadores que tengo es de 20€ y una de las puntas

Lijar solo lije la punta que me compre hace ya años pero al final acabao muriendo...


Nunca dejo ninguna gota de estaño en la punta, dejo el soldador y es como si perdiera brillo la punta y la textura se arruga (tamaño minimo), luego le doy con trapo humedo y vuelve a brillar y se le van las arrugas, "suelda" bien, es decir, que la punta da calor.

Tengo un soldador de 40W que le pasa lo mismo en la puta, pero la limpio y va bien, pero no lo puedo usar por que me levanta las pistas, ya que da demasiado calor.

Tengo otro de 30W que venia con un pack de puntas, bastante buenas, pero la mas fina de las puntas, se ha roto. Se le ha caido un trozo de la punta, en el lateral de la punta y no se si sera por eso que no da suficiente calor, por que el estaño lo deja como "mocos", no hace que agarre, le echas un monton de flux y con suerte consigues que el estaño agarre y se quede liso.


Tuve un soldador que era uno de los mejores que he tenido desde que empece con electronica. Un soldador que tenia un regulador de temperatura, era la caña. Estaba soldando una vez y se fue la luz de la casa y el soldador dejo de funcionar, revise los fusibles del soldador y nada... se ve que se partio la "bobina" del soldador, con bobina me refiero al hilo que rodea el "cañon" del soldaor. Intente buscar un soldador nuevo y nada... volvere a buscarlo por que era un placer estar soldando con el.


Me gustaria escuchar mas consejos sobre los soldadores y las puntas.



Gracias y Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 7, 2008)

Es la herramienta más simple y compleja a la vez. Yo tengo uno manual de 100Watts con punta de COBRE y por el momento funciona más que bien.

Para estañar la punta el soldador debe estar a la temperatura justa en que el estaño se funde, no más ni menos. Se la estaña bien y se pasa por RESINA de pino u otra. De esta forma el estaño de la punta durará más. Cuando se pierda un poco de estaño, se repite el proceso y se limpia la punta con un pedazo de jean en lo posible SECO.

Como dijo fogonazo nunca dejar mas estaño que el suficiente para cubrir la punta. Nunca use puntas ceramicas, las de cobre jamas tienen problema. En cambio las de hierro se ensucian muy rapido y muy fuertemente.

chausss.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 30, 2009)

Pues yo me he comrado uno de 8€ y me parece el mejor del mundo.

La sencillez al poder


----------



## comando_co (Jun 30, 2009)

Estoy de acuerdo con DJ DRACO, las mejores son de cobre. Siempre he usado de cobre y nunca he tenido problemas. 
En algunos Tutoriales de soldadura con estaño he visto que recomiendan usar una esponja húmeda para limpiar la punta del cautin, si le ponemos un poco de sentido común a esta recomendación llegaremos a la conclusión que eso que estamos haciendo solo hará que la punta de nuestro cautin se cristalice, terminando por acortar enormemente la vida útil de nuestra punta. Yo siempre he usado una esponja amarilla(no plástica) de un material como de tipo vegetal, la cual tiene los poros bien grandes (se asemeja a un pedazo de queso Suizo),esta esponja aguanta la pasada de la punta del cautin sin quemarse. _Nunca la humedezco._ La idea de un pedazo de tela de Jean es muy buena, aguanta la pasada de la punta caliente sin quemarse, y la textura del Jean facilita la limpieza de la punta.

Algunos técnicos usan un pedazo de esponjilla fina de acero  (para limpiar ollas) para remover los excesos de soldadura y suciedad que se almacena en la punta del cautin. Funciona de maravilla.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Jun 30, 2009)

Yo hice y ocupo lo sgte.: En una lata de atun u otro recipiente  de baja altura poner piedras de resina,esta vasija metalica calentada a fuego lento derretira las piedras de resina,agregar arena comun y corriente y revolver esta mezcla.Retirada del fuego y enfriada la mezcla se tornara solida o compacta,pero,al untar la punta del cautin sobre ella, esta saldra limpia y brillante....despues de la 3a.Guerra y final, el unico vestigio cultural de la raza humana que sobrevivira...sera la punta de tu cautin....


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 30, 2009)

Lo mejor es una punta de cerámica, y limpiarla con un trapito seco.

Yo tengo varios soldadores, entre ellos un Goot de 20-80w con punta cerámica, que tiene alrededor de 7 años con la misma punta y la misma resistencia y funciona perfecto como el primer día. No es el más barato de todos, pero tampoco es tan caro, está como 90 pesos argentinos (algo de 25 dolares) un soldador así.
También tengo/tuve varios de esos de 20/30 pesos sin punta cerámica, y la punta simplemente no dura nada, ademaś de que las resistencias son de malísima calidad, se queman de dejarlos enchufados nomás.


Les recomiendo que se compren un soldador bueno con una punta buena, y les va a durar.
Y si se les rompe la punta o la resistencia, vienen los repuestos, no es necesario comprar un soldador nuevo 



Saludos.


----------



## comando_co (Jun 30, 2009)

Bueno, Yo pienso que "cada quien habla de la fiesta conforme le fue en ella". Para unos es mejor las puntas de cobre, para otros es mejor cerámicas, quizá alguien diga: "Para mi lo mejor son las puntas de material ferroso". Bueno, si analizamos bien, en la mayoría de los casos malo no es el cautin, ni la punta, ni el material de la punta. Mala es la mano que maneja la herramienta!. Mucha gente deja los cautines conectados si necesidad por horas y horas, otros hacen fuerza con la punta del cautin para sacar un componente "rebelde" que se niega a ser removido, las caídas y los golpes, etc.

Yo he tenido cautines desde los mas baratos a los de precio mas respetable, y todos me han salido buenos, los cuido, les limpio las puntas, los desconecto cuando voy a hacer una parada en mis labores "electrónicas".

Aquí en USA el primer cautin que tuve me costo 99 centavos de Dollar(En un 99 cents store), después cuando ya empece a ganar dinero me compre uno de dos potencias en RadioShack (excelente cautin), y a los meses me compre otro en Radioshack de 40Watts (buenísimo también), y aun conservo el de 99 centavos, es buen cautin. Todos con puntas de cobre. Nunca les he cambiado las puntas en tres años y medio (quizá cuatro). El de 99 centavos tiene 5 años con la misma punta.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 7, 2009)

Yo me compraría uno de punta cerámica, pero por muy bueno que fuera me lo acabaría cargando...
Les hago de todo, no sé como pueden seguir funcionando después de mi sesión de soldadura...
Los dejo horas enchufados, se me caen, hago fuerza con la punta para sacar componentes....
Además, no poseo el capital necesario... ni 20$... Soy estudiante!
Pero bueno, si fuera la ilusión de mi vida ahorraría


----------



## electrodan (Jul 15, 2009)

Yo me compre uno de punta cerámica "cerámica", $200 (8 o 9 dólares), y parece ser bastante bueno. En realidad, todavía no lo probé, pero creo que era de los mas caros de la tienda. Después, también estaban los de un dolar (me dan gracia esos), que se te queman a la primera que los enchufas.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 17, 2009)

No conozco esos a los que te refieres (verdecito de velleman), pero compré eso porque era lo mejor que había y en realidad no necesito mas. Tampoco es muy variado el surtido de cosas de las tiendas de acá.
El soldador de dos dólares al que me refiero, es uno de manguito rojo, aunque también hay de madera, y supongo que habrá de otros colores también. Por acá está infestado de esos de rojitos, desconozco si en la zona en que vives sea así, pero supongo que también deben vender de ese tipo de soldadores.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 23, 2009)

AShora en los chines venden soladores con la primera parte de la punta pintada con tippex ppara que parezca cerámico   vale 3$, y no se crean, que me lo compré.
Nada más enchufarlo metió un castañazo 
Pero no he escarmentado. Voy a comprarme otro


----------



## mister (Dic 7, 2009)

hola soi mister vivo en galicia y soi un aficionado al mundo de la electronica sobre todo soi un apasionado de la soldadura con estaño a pesar de que desconozco aun mucho de ella ...en brebes me embarcaré en un ciclo de grado superior en informatica por lo que tambien me gustaria ir atando cabos antes de empezar 

bueno comienzo con mis dudas :  hace 2-3 dias compre un soldador de gas el cual me costo al rededor de los 50€ llegue a casa todo ilusionado por mi nueva adquisicion y lo pruebo soldando unos leds a una placa que estoi haciendo para un mod de un ordenador ...total acabo de usarlo lo limpio con papes higienico un poco humedo y la dejo enfriar y la guardo y cuando la vuelvo a usar veo que tiene pequeñas manchas negras en la punta que comparado con mi soldador electrico el cual esta como el 1er dia pues veo lapunta mal ... vosotros que me deciis esta bien la punta una vez limpiada de este color?



os dejo una foto del soldador para que opineis sobre el 




y aqui os dejo una foto de mi soldador electrico de 40w limpiado tal cual limpie este de gas



tambien me surgen dudas frente a mi otro soldador de gas ..este ya me tiene una pinta bastante peor a pesar de tener 5 meses escasos pero el caso es que este se lo deje a un compañero mio el cual lo "limpio" con una lija de agua y me parece que fastidio la capa que tiene la punta ( en la foto sale perfectamente limpio despues de usar) cabe destacar que tanto en este como en las otras fotos la superficie esta totalmente lisa no tiene poros ni nada solo cambian de color aunque en este ultimo tiene un pequeño bokete de color bronce que se aprecia en la foto



y tambien os dejo una foto del soldador en cuestion para que si lo sabeis me digais que tal es



luego me surgen dudas de estos soldadores de gas ya que hace un año o asi me compre uno por 20€ el cual dejo de funcionar porque la ""rejilla"" que llebaba dentro ya no se calentaba ni se ponia al rojo vivo por lo cual de aquellas lo tire mi pregunta es si ahora a este nuevo soldador que me compre ( el verde) le podre cambiar esa rejilla por si algun dia le pasa a lo que el otro  y tambien si le podre cambiar la punta que se desenrosca y es de 4,80 mm de dm que tiene otra pregunta tambien es si se la podre cambiar al rojo ( la punta) aunque en esta biene toda de 1 pieza y solo se desenrosca la punta junto la rejilla y todo mi pregunta en cuestion aparte de todas las anteriores es si hay toda clase de repuestos para estos soldadores


muchas gracias de antemano y siento ser tan pesado y recalcar varias veces en lo mismo ... y tambien lo siento si no puse esto en el lugar adecuado del foro


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 8, 2009)

A mi modo de ver si son normales.... excepto tal vez la cuarta (donde se ve el manchon de bronce)... 

Sin embargo no es para que vayas corriendo a la tienda a comprar puntas nuevas... simplemente usalas hasta que veas que ya no soldan apropiadamente...

Por cierto y aprovecho para solventar una duda... (si no es tema adecuado les encargo a los moderadores que lo muevan  )

Alguna vez me comentaron que era bueno "estañar" las puntas aplicandoles una capa de estaño (valga la rebuznancia) y despues sumergir el cautin en agua fria para que se "templara" la capa recien aplicada, que opinan de esto? alarga la vida o acaba con la punta mas rapido?


----------



## unleased! (Dic 8, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto y aprovecho para solventar una duda... (si no es tema adecuado les encargo a los moderadores que lo muevan  )
> 
> Alguna vez me comentaron que era bueno "estañar" las puntas aplicandoles una capa de estaño (valga la rebundancia) y despues sumergir el cautin en agua fria para que se "templara" la capa recien aplicada, que opinan de esto? alarga la vida o acaba con la punta mas rapido?


Si, hay que estañar la punta del soldador, sobre todo la primera vez que se usa y después de vez en cuando (una vez cada 2 o 3 meses llega, depende del uso que le deas). Lijas un poco la punta con una lija fina y después aplicas un poco de estaño. 

El estaño hace que la punta tenga una capa protectora que la proteja de la oxidación y también de la carbonilla, haciendo además que la transmisión de calor sea mucho mejor.

Es bueno que una vez terminado de usar el soldador limpiar la punta un poco con papel higienico seco (usad una buena capa de papel si no quereis quemar los dedos). Si la punta del soldador tiene bolas o excesos de estaño tengo comprobado que salen mucho mejor humedeciendo un poco el papel, por lo que primero le doy con papel humedo y despues con uno seco.

Todo esto hace que la punta te pueda llegar a dura muchos años en muy buén estado. Tengo en mi taller un soldador weller que le cambié la punta hace 3 años y está como el primer dia.

Lo que alomejor no recomiendo mucho es sumergir la punta caliente en agua ya que el choque térmico puede ser bastante fuerte y no muy bueno para la propia punta.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 8, 2009)

Obviamente se deben estañar las puntas de Cobre...

lo que se hace como dijo el señor Unleased!, se las lija o le das una nueva forma con amoladora, y de esa forma tendrás una punta de cobre brillante, y...

1) antes que se oxide debes ponerlo en el soldador
2) calentas hasta que derrita muy bien el estaño
3) bañas la punta en estaño limpio (una buena cantidad del mismo)
4) desconectas el soldador para que se enfrie y sumerges inmediatamente en resina de pino.
5) lo limpias aun caliente con un trapo de Jean.

al hacer eso el soldador se estaña y el resto del estaño queda en la resina, cuando el soldador se enfrie ya estara listo para trabajr.

con una punta estañada sueldas rapdo y bien..sin eso se llena de basura la punta y no puedes soldar.


----------



## mister (Dic 8, 2009)

ŷ teneis idea si las puntas de los soldadores a gas se encuentran repuestos para ellas? en mi caso se desenrosca solo la punta y tiene 4,8 mm de dm y la rejilla esa que hace que el soldador se caliente se gasta? y se pueden cambiar¿?


----------



## unleased! (Dic 8, 2009)

Lo tienes facil, ve donde lo comprastes y preguntale al vendedor si disponen de repuestos para tu marca y modelo. Siempre hay repuestos, otra cosa es que los tengan en la tienda del barrio o que no te quede mas remedio que pedirlos a una tienda de Madrid...


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 8, 2009)

Limpia la punta con un poco de virulana


----------



## mister (Dic 8, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> Limpia la punta con un poco de birulana



y eso donde se compra? en una tienda de electronica lo hay?¿


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 8, 2009)

Es lo que se usa para limpiar las PCB antes de sumergirlas al acido.
Aqui te envio un adjunto:


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 9, 2009)

Franko...

tambien se usan en casa para lavar las ollas de acero...jajaja

y por otro lado el nombre real de Freddy Mercury era:

Farrokh Bomi Bulsara


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2009)

No es bueno limpiar las puntas del soldador con algo abrasivo, ya que esto desgasta el recubrimiento cerámico de la misma.
Tampoco es conveniente dejar el soldador conectado mucho rato cuando la punta contiene mucho (Demasiado) estaño, es preferible retirar el excedente dejando solo una película sin espesor visible.

Para más datos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-soldar-estano-9753/


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 9, 2009)

Puse Freddie Mercury porque todos lo conocen con ese nombre.
Igual ya sabia que se llamaba asi 


Fogonazo: O sea que tengo que dejar de limpiarla asi a la punta? 
Porque yo siempre la limpio asi y me queda bien limpia


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 9, 2009)

nonono...

Fogonazo habló sobre puntas de Cerámica.

Limpiarla lijando y estañando es bueno para las puntas de Cobre.


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 9, 2009)

Em...
Yo tengo punta de ceramica por eso pregunte


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 9, 2009)

Yo uso de cobre...pero...debe venir algun producto para limpiar las de ceramica..

o tal vez calentarlas mucho y sumergirlas en resina y luego limpiar con tela de jean.


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 9, 2009)

Buena idea casera Draco
Voy a cambiar de metodo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> ....O sea que tengo que dejar de limpiarla asi a la punta?
> Porque yo siempre la limpio asi y me queda bien limpia


Léete el tutorial sobre *"Soldar con estaño"*, allí se comenta como limpiar sin dañar nada.


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 9, 2009)

A limpiar la punta con un pedazo de Tela de jean y agua¡¡


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 10, 2009)

la punta del soplete verde es de ceramica??

de todas maneras esos colores son mas que normales, por la telita esa de adentro, se puede llegar como a pinchar y sale un fueguito por ahi, nada lindo si te pasa mientras estas soldando, por eso mismo deje de usar soldadores de gas, de todas maneras cuando se rompia algo simplemente lo tiraba ya que eran baratos.

hoy en dia uso un soldador de gas marca dremel(sisi, dremel) que hace las veces de soplete, soldador, y tira aire caliente. viendo esa como telita, el dia que se me rompa no se si no pruebo con las telitas de sol de noche o alguna cosa de esas qeu le ponene a las estufas qeu le dicen infrarojo

saludos


----------



## Elektro90 (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola,

Se me deteriorar muy seguido las puntas de mi cautín, se ponen negro al poco tiempo.
No sé que hacer, no puedo trabajar en esa situación.

He probado limpiar con pasta, esponja, trapo humedo, peor se pone negro. Ese problema es tan insoportable.

Es frecuente que se malogre el cautin?. Mi cautin es marca goot. 
Denme algunos consejos antes que me compre un cautin nuevo

Gracias

Les adjunto una imagen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2010)

Comprate una punta cerámica 

Saludos !


----------



## DOMITEC (Ago 5, 2010)

bueno amigo elektro, tu problema lo vivia en carne propia, hasta que un dia !dije ya no mas¡... jijiji
lo que yo hago es me compro el mas barato con una buena punta osea de plata.. y le pongo un diodo con sw en paralelo los dos.. y a una de las lineas de alimentacion lo pongo esto en seria.


----------



## eLBARDOS (Ago 5, 2010)

pues que quemas plastico? te recomiendo despues de usar tu cautin ponerle estaño en la punta da bueno resultados me funciona en el taller


----------



## Elektro90 (Ago 5, 2010)

Cuánto cuesta una buena punta de plata en dólares?

La que me vendieron, me costó 1 dolar y me dijeron q es de plata! 

No quemo plástico en absoluto. Es decir tengo la punta nueva bañada en estaño, luego hay un momento de limpiarla, uso el trapo húmedo o esponja y se pone negraza y no pega el estaño.

Bueno, creo que me compraré todo nuevo y la punta de plata original

Qué hacen ustedes para limpiar sus cautines mientras trabajan?


----------



## muchi (Ago 5, 2010)

Me pasa exactamente lo mismo.. al principio la punta de ceramica andaba de 10, despues parece que el "cromado" se gasta y despues tenes que estar rabiando para que funda...


----------



## DOMITEC (Ago 5, 2010)

Elektro, no se trata de comprar la punta de plata más cara y en dolares sino de acondicionar tu herramienta a tu necesidad... lo que pasa es que se esta exponiendo a mucho calor tu cautin y eso te va a pasar con todos los cautiles que compres... si no te gusta mi forma de solución aquí te dejo otro mas sofisticado.
saludos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construye-control-temperatura-tu-cautin-4852/


----------



## hell_fish (Ago 6, 2010)

prueba poniendo algo de colofonia en la punta y limpiandolo como en este video... 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Ampletos#p/u/9/DQ2swSTFm-g


----------



## eL1ct (Ago 6, 2010)

Hola:
Yo al principio tambien tenia un problema similar, y no solo eso, tambien que el soldador alcanzaba temperaturas demasiado altas, y no resultaba muy apropiado, ni comodo para soldear ciertos componentes. Te recomiendo que compres un soldador regulado por temperatura, yo adquiri uno por 50€ y me va de maravilla, la pongo a 280cº (o 260Cº para ciertos componentes mas delicados) y la punta me dura una barbaridad (no recuerdo cuando la cambie, puede que un año o algo asi). Para limpiarla, uso un trapo seco...
Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2010)

Elektro90 dijo:


> Mi cautin es marca goot.


 
Si es un Goot auténtico , esos no se pasan de temperatura , al menos que le hayas cambiado la resistencia por una genérica.

¿ Estás utilizando algún decapante o mucha resina . . . o agujereando plásticos ?

Saludos !


----------



## Elektro90 (Ago 6, 2010)

Como dije antes, el cautín lo uso sólo para soldar componentes electrónicos, cables. No para plásticos.

Yo hago más o menos lo que se hace en este video, incluso opté por otras opciones como limpiar con esponja humedecida, pero igual la punta termina negra. Si lo lijo con una lija finita si se limpia, pero al echarle de nuevo la pasta o el estaño se ennegrece. Fijense  al mismo tio de este video se le ennegrese la punta, y sería pesado hacer todo este procedimiento cada vez que quieras soldar.






Aqui hay otro tio que mantiene la punta bien limpia usando SOLAMENTE una esponja.


----------



## DOMITEC (Ago 6, 2010)

eL1ct, 50 EUROS???.... con esa cantidad de dinero yo compro 33 cautines, en mi pais... si uso 2 por año, tengo para 16 años y medio de cautines... jijiijj. no veo la necesidad de hacer ese gasto en una sola herramiente... Pero como dicen "EL QUE PUEDE... PUEDE". 
saludos.
P. D. no te molestes por mi comentario.. es solo un comentario.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ago 6, 2010)

Elektro,coloca al fuego un pequeño recipiente metalico o lata de atun,agregale piedras de resina,cuando estas comiencen a derretirse agregale arena y revuelve esta mezcla...quedara solidificada,pero,al introducirle la punta de tu cautin...ella emergera brillante y limpia.-Despues de la 3ra.Guerra y final de todo lo existente ...el unico vestigio tecnologico de la raza humana que hallaran posteriores civilizaciones....sera....tu cautin y su resplandeciente punta ...
P.D.=Tambien son buenas las sugerencias de DOMITEC.-


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 6, 2010)

hola amigos, yo simplemente ahora que se arruino la punta, lo uso normal y cuando veo que funca mal le paso una virulana de cosina o la sepilladora y suelda como punta nueva ...... durante unos dias ja.
despues de usarla yo no le pongo nada la dejo como esta


----------



## malto (Ago 6, 2010)

ya que hablan de cautines y puntas, yo apenas en la tarde le cambié la punta a mi nuevo cautin jeje. Es uno grande y antiguo con mango de madera (fue de mi abuelo creo y aun sigue vivo)


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 6, 2010)

La clave para mantener la punta limpia esta en mantener la temperatura correcta de manera constante, o sea mas o menos 250 a 270 grados centigrados, hay varias soluciones desde las mas simples, como la de insertar diodos, o el uso de un pequeño ventilador, para evitar que la punta se sobre caliente en los momentos que no soldamos, hasta los controles electrónicos que usan algún tipo de sensor de calor y triac para lograr el objetivo, ahora una de las cosas que podemos construir es precisamente un control de temperatura basados en un dimmer común, donde podemos agregar al circuito del potenciometro un termistor  con coeficiente negativo, bueno, son ideas que se me ocurren de momento, a ver quien quiere experimentar un poco...


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 6, 2010)

> como la de insertar diodos


 si pongo el diodo directo solo para que tenga la mitad de potencia el cautin calienta la mitad hasta que con un pulsador NA acionado tendia toda la energia completa que me daria mi soldador, no?


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 7, 2010)

por eso digo... una de las soluciones simples... mas claro que el agua...


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 7, 2010)

yo tengo un soldador fullenergy me pasaba lo mismo pero siempre con la esponja del soporte para soldar la limpio cuando esta bien caliente y le pongo flux a la punta y a todo lo que suelde cables conectores y ect el soldador lo tengo bien caliente en menos de 45 segundos lo caliento con el versatip y queda bien caliente en poco tiempo

saludos.


----------



## eL1ct (Ago 7, 2010)

Espera amigo Domitec....33 cautines por 50€ ??....tan barato un cautin??


----------



## ManyaCarb (Ago 7, 2010)

Muy buenos los aportes de todos los foristas.
Despues de ver la foto Elektro creo que el posible problema a la "punta negra" es que el soldador levanta mucha temperatura. Como te aconsejan los amigos, intenta utilizar un diodo, o un dimmer o lo que sea para que el soldador trabaje con la temperatura optima. 
El circuito que recomienda Domitec funciona perfectamente, yo lo tengo por aqui y lo uso en mi viejo soldador chino que tiene no se cuantos años. Si no fuera por el controlador de temperatura no podria soldar nada.
Lo que recomienda Barry tambien es muy util, la resina ayuda mucho y la esponjita humedecida.
Una sugerencia mas: si podes usa un buen estaño 60/40. 
La punta "de plata" que te vendieron....no sera que seria de cobre con baño plateado?? 
Mucha suerte con los experimentos


----------



## DOMITEC (Ago 7, 2010)

si, aunque no me lo creas... 50Euros=200 soles... 1 cautin=6 soles... ahora solo matemática elemental.... jijijiij. a mi un cautin me dura entre 6 a 8 meces con un arduo trabajo.... y los cautines son así como lo muestro en la foto.
saludos.


----------



## adrieljc19 (Ago 7, 2010)

yo la verdad es que hasta ahora usaba el soldador y nunca le preste atencion a la punta. Muy buenos aportes voy a probar y comento ! 
Saludos.


----------



## Elektro90 (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola  a todos y gracias por responder.

Cambié la punta ennegrecida del mi cautín seudo-GOOT la coloqué en otro cautín viejo en forma de pistola que me costó incluso más barato que el goot,después limpíé con pasta, esponja y  apliqué estaño. Ahora la punta está como nueva, brillante y limpia   .

Queria saber dónde estaba realmente el problema del goot, así que la desarme y vi que no hay nada de resistencias, ni algún componente que regule la temperatura..  Ahora me pregunto: todos los cautiones son así o me han estafado  Alguien ha desarmado su cautín? 

DOMITEC, pienso hacer lo siguiente:
 En la foto que pongo hay 2 cables (azul y marrón) que llevan la corriente desde el enchufe, corto cualquiera de ellos, le sueldo el diodo con el negativo apuntando en dirección a la punta y listo. 
Preguntas:
DOMITEC,  qué tipo y valor de diodo debo soldarle?, 
 para qué me sirve el interruptor?
De tu gráfico entiendo que si presiono el interruptor (hacer corto en el cable) no funcionaría el diodo y dejaria pasar tanto calor que me dejaría la punta igual de negra;si no presiono el interruptor ( dejar el cable abierto) el diodo sí funcionaría y dejaría pasar poco calor a la punta. Entonces, para que me sirve el interruptor?

Aqui están las fotos


----------



## DOMITEC (Ago 9, 2010)

Electrok, el diodo es un rectificar cualquiera desde 1 amperio lo puedes poner en la posición que quieras... el interupto es mas bién un sw abierto que vas a presionar cada ves que quieres más calor. Si trabajas bién, con solamente el diodo, no hay problema.. el sw te queda como emergencia para más calor. hay fabricantes que no ponen el sw ni el diodo por el costo imaginate cuantos millones de cautines hacen para todo el mundo, y cuanto se ahorran... Ahora si te has comprado un cauitin tipo pistolita esos si traen el diodo y el sw. pero lo malo de esos celestes, es que no duran.... cuando se te malogre ese cauitn guarda el sw que viene con el diodo para tu proximo cauitin. 
saludos.


----------



## Elektro90 (Ago 9, 2010)

Aqui está el cautín tipo pistolita. Me costó más barato que el goot y tiene sus años.Yo compré goot porque me dijeron que era el mejor, pero ahora me doy cuenta que es el peor. Me tenía frustrado buen tiempo.

Ésta es la misma punta negra que estaba en el goot ahora está limpia, brillante y plateada.

No sabía que el cautin tipo pistolita se malograba rápido, pues el mío ya tiene como 3 años y trabaja bien. Gracias por la aclaración sobre el diodo y el SW. Voy a comprar cualquier DIODO RECTIFICADOR de 3 amperios para controlar la temperatura.


----------



## airjuan (Ago 11, 2010)

Una pregunta muy elemental..., ¿qué tipo de esponja usáis? Yo uso una pero se me derrite...  ¿!?


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 11, 2010)

Pero el soldador era Goot o seudo Goot ?
Si era Goot autèntico, reclama la garantìa. Te dijeron bien, estàn dentro de los mejores.
Sds.


----------



## DOMITEC (Ago 12, 2010)

para mi me queda mejor una tela de algodon... es mejor porque como no es sintetico, no se quema con facilidad... y utilizar pasta para limpiar.
suerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2010)

airjuan dijo:


> Una pregunta muy elemental..., ¿qué tipo de esponja usáis? Yo uso una pero se me derrite...  ¿!?


 
 Tiene que ser esponja VEGETAAAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## Elektro90 (Ago 13, 2010)

Para ehbressan, No sé si mi goot es original o falso. Dejé adjunto algunas fotos en el post anterior donde mi goot está desarmada y como podrás apreciar no tienen ningún controlador de temperatura.  Sólo alquien que desarme su goot original lo podría confirmar. Además acabo de soldarle un diodo de 1A como me sugerieron y ya no quema las puntas 

Para DOSMETROS, yo he estado usando esponjas sintéticas baratas  y me limpia bien la punta y no se quema pero ya que lo mencionaste probaré la vegetal. Supongo que es mejor.

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios. Entendí y di solución al problema, y ya no me siento frustrado por puntas quemadas!


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola Elektro, desarme mi Goot (auténtico) y no tiene ningún diodo, pero no se le pone la punta negra. Debe de ser por la resistencia. Lo que si vi, es que la matriceria plástica y la goma de protección de los cables en la entrada es bastante diferente al tuyo, a pesar de ser similar el modelo. También el color del plástico es mas obscuro en el mio.
Sds.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola Amigos
Como vivo a dos cuadras del mar uso una esponja marina, en el parque del barrio hay unos pinos asi que con la resina y arena de playa fabrico una pasta limpiadora como la que alguien comento por alli y me va muy bien, a y tambien le agrege ese famoso diodito en serie con la resistencia y el botoncito en paralelo con el diodo, de ese modo no se recalienta la punta y se mantiene limpia, ese cautin ya tiene mas de 12 años y todavia sigue calentando hasta me sirve para agujerear tubos de PVC para hacer aisladores de antenas.....
saludos
Mac


----------



## Nepper (Ago 13, 2010)

Ok, yo me acabo de comprar uno de precio no regular (algo caro), es el tipo pistola con el botoncito para aumentar la temperatura.
La verdad que a esas cosas no le di importancia, solo nesecito que la punta puntualmente p) derrita el estaño... Lo que mas molesta es que se ensucie de estaño y como está caliente no lo puedes quitar. Siempre uso la virulana (esponjita de metal) de cosina y problema resuelto!.

Ahora ¿por que se pone negra la punta? ¿es la recina del estaño?...


----------



## marcfma (Ago 13, 2010)

Trapito o papel tisue impregnado con resina disuelta en alcohol.Lo frotas antes de soldar y anda de maravillas.Suele pasar eso en soldadores que calientan demasiado.Probá con el diodo en serie


----------



## juancopeland (Ago 13, 2010)

hoal a todos yo he comprado 2 veces cautines goot y he notado una gran diferencia entre uno y otro, el primero lo compre hace unos 3 años la punta era mas delgada que el ultimo que adquiri, a este cautin nunca tube problemas con las puntas ni la temperatura, el cautin funcionaba espectacular.... hasta que me lo robaron  pffff, despues me compre otro con la misma potencia pero la punta hera mas gruesa y  esta se pone negra el rato... que lata pero igual funciona bien

no se me habia ocurrido el truco del diodo creo que lo hare.

saludos


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 2, 2010)

En algunos paises 50 Euros son una pequeña fortuna donde vivo puedo comprar como 19 con esa cantidad de dinero


----------



## marcfma (Sep 2, 2010)

Siiii.Me hace gracia cuando hablan de bafles de 2000 0 3000 Euros.En nuestros paises compras un auto con esa plata.


----------



## eL1ct (Sep 3, 2010)

Pues vaya...aqui el soldador mas barato que he visto vale 8 euros, y diria que de media andan por los 15 euros, con soporte y esa espongita que traen...


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 3, 2010)

Yo tengo dos DH (Daher) de 35 W, uno con 4 años y medio y otro con 8, pero su uso intensivo viene desde la fecha más reciente y las puntas ya están un poco viejitas (no se han cambiado nunca). Hubo una temporada que se deterioraron y las lijé y mejoraron bastante. Ahora al empezar las limpio y estaño, pero ya están para cambiarlas. Los soldadores me costaron en torno a 17,5 € el último y el otro no me acuerdo. No tienen diodos pero de potencia van de maravilla, no queman las puntas. Además son antirrodantes y con mango de nylon y fibra de vidrio. He provado otros de 4 € y no tienen punto de comparación.

Josefe17


----------



## marcfma (Sep 3, 2010)

Como se ha encarecido la vida con la conversion al euro!!!

Un consejo:habitualmente digamos una vez al mes conviene retirar la punta y limpiarla integramente.Si se usa intensivamente y se deja pasar el tiempo, llega un punto donde con el oxido aumenta de diametro, y cuando la queremos retirar,ya es imposible.Si lo hacemos arrastramos la resistencia y la rompemos.
LLevo  30 años usando soldadores de estaño  de todo tipo.
Bueno, de aire caliente en realidad No.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 4, 2010)

Y el estaño: a 5,5 € antes de verano compré 100g de CSetronic. Hace un año no llegaba a 4 €.


----------



## jmcu (Sep 21, 2010)

Compren el mas economico y pongan un interruptor con el diodo en el cable del soldador. Esos de velador de dormitorios o unos que tengan marcado cuando esta apagado o encendido mejor .Nunca se les quema alo sumo se la limpia un poco primero colocandole estaño y luego la limpias hasta con papel de cocina si queres. Unos de los primeros soldaderes hasta le coloque 2 led para seber cuando estaba al maximo o en potencia media


----------



## cansi22 (Sep 21, 2010)

Este que tal le veis? Es uso es de aficionado novato, tengo 16 años, y me estoy iniciando.
http://www.brielco.net/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&codp=1064


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 21, 2010)

Se me hace barato para tener base, interruptor y regulador. A mí me costó lo mismo un ElectroDH hace 4 años, pero a pelo, sin regulador, ni base ni switch, pero de punta buena. Me ha aguantado desde entonces y con mala vida que le he dado y me le han dado en clase (quemaban plástico) Ojo, yo también soy novato, tengo 15.

Josefe17


----------



## marcfma (Sep 21, 2010)

Todavía existen los JBC ??  Yo tengo uno de los mas básicos.SOn un fierro, pero las puntas son caras, si las conseguis.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2010)

En Buenos Aires capital vi el Goot a 80 pesos - 20 U$S y las imitaciones a 35 $ - 9 dólares


----------



## juancopeland (Sep 22, 2010)

aqui en chile esta la misma estacion en marca tech que es bien buena marca(ami me ha funcionado impecable) al cautin es blanco con amarillo pero no se que calidad tendre el que muestra cansi22  (vale 20.mil pesos chilenos en san Diego).

saludos


----------



## brando 30 (Oct 11, 2010)

Algo para el que tenga un poco de tiempo y no quiera gastar mucho dinero. Se consiguen una valvula de auto usada ( en los talleres te la regalan) y la mandas a tornear llevando como muestra la punta de tu cautin, el tornero te fabricara una identica , con esta no tendran problemas de temperatura, ni del sarro que se acumula sobre ella y sera mas facil de limpiar.
Aunque se puede oscureser un poco la punta se mantiene lisa y se suelda sin problema.   Yo me hice una, ya tiene un año y ni rastros de cambiarla.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 11, 2010)

brando 30 dijo:


> Algo para el que tenga un poco de tiempo y no quiera gastar mucho dinero. Se consiguen una valvula de auto usada ( en los talleres te la regalan) y la mandas a tornear llevando como muestra la punta de tu cautin, el tornero te fabricara una identica , con esta no tendran problemas de temperatura, ni del sarro que se acumula sobre ella y sera mas facil de limpiar.
> Aunque se puede oscureser un poco la punta se mantiene lisa y se suelda sin problema.   Yo me hice una, ya tiene un año y ni rastros de cambiarla.


interesante propuesta... voy a ver si mis contactos en la fabrica me permiten tornearme una...

En fin, desde que leí este post, le empecé a prestar atención a mi punta de soldador, y he encontrado un motivo por el cual se pone negra (que no es mas de lo que ya dijeron)

El otro día, me habré quedado unas 6 hs soldando dos fichas DB-25 (la del puerto paralelo). Tardé ese tiempo porque me exigió un trabajo de relojería impresionante, luego, en la otra ficha, estaba montada sobre un gabinete, y era todo un problema colocar un cablecito y soldarlo.
La cosa que el soldador estubo prendido unas 7 hs, donde lo desenchufaba por momentos por seguridad.
Al cabo de las 4 hs, la punta se había puesto negra.
Desde que lo compré, nunca me lo había hecho, pero claro, mis soldadas no duraban mas de 20 min por día, o había intervalos largos entre una y otra...

Conclusion: Si se te pasa de caliente, se te pone negra ... simplemente es una comprobación de lo que ya se había mencionado antes...


----------



## brando 30 (Oct 11, 2010)

Algo mas:         Dependiendo del trabajo que van a realizar ya sean soldaduras muy delicadas o mas toscas, se pueden mandar a hacer puntas de cautin con diferente espesor para asi poder obtener mayor temperatura en las puntas de modo que sean intercambiables.(no se preocupen por la temperatura, ya que las valvulas estan fabricadas para alcanzar alta temperatura,incluso cuando estan en funcionamiento se ponen al rojo vivo, de ahi me vino la idea.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 11, 2010)

Yo me compré un cautín barato (unos $3) y la punta dejaba mucho que desear. Así que le saqué la punta, la esmerilé para afinarla, y luego se la volvía a colocar, pero un poco más afuera. Y dejó de recalentarse.

La cuido metiéndola de vez en cuando en pasta para soldar, y limpiándola con virulana.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 11, 2010)

Elektro90 dijo:


> Queria saber dónde estaba realmente el problema del goot, así que la desarme y vi que no hay nada de resistencias, ni algún componente que regule la temperatura..  Ahora me pregunto: todos los cautiones son así o me han estafado  Alguien ha desarmado su cautín?



Posiblemente sea similar a la marca Weller , en este lado del planeta esta marca es muy buena (no conozco los Goot), en los cautines de lapiz la punta es "termomagnetica" es decir , la punta se compra gradudada para cierta temperatura (600, 700 u 800 °F), y tiene la caracteristica de que por encima de la temperatura de trabajo se desmagnetiza y se desconecta del cautin automaticamente, posteriormente se enfria, se vuelve a magnetizar y vuelve a calentarse, logrando asi que se regule la temperatura dentro de cierto rango

Si uno se pone el cautin cerca del oido (con cuidado para no quemarse ) se oye el click apagado de la punta cada vez que se magnetiza o se desmagnetiza


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2010)

El Goot original es Japonés y tiene solo la resistencia y su punta cerámica. Tengo uno desde hace muuuuuuuuuuuchos años , ese nunca sale de la mesa de trabajo , y me ha quedado noches enteras por olvido y nunca se ha puesto negra. Solo lo limpio con esponja vegetal húmeda.


----------



## jorger (Oct 12, 2010)

La punta del soldador también se puede poner negra por usar estaño de mala calidad.Que es como me ha pasado a mí.
Tenía un rollo de 50g de estaño (mas una cajita con flux), comprado en lo chinos todo por 1.50€.
El flux ese va muy bien, pero el estaño es una porquería.Basta estar soldando con él 2 minutos para que la punta se ponga negra.

Con el estaño que compré en la ferretería que me costó poco más de 4€, un buen rollo que te dura para 1 año por lo menos, se suelda de maravilla vamos, ni comparación con el estaño de los chinos.
Y eso usando el mismo soldador, que es de 30w marca _parkside_ (es alemana).

Saludos.


----------



## dimagiver (Oct 15, 2010)

Elektro90 dijo:


> Cuánto cuesta una buena punta de plata en dólares?
> 
> La que me vendieron, me costó 1 dolar y me dijeron q es de plata!
> 
> ...



ok.
amigo lo siguiente que puedes hacer es después de terminar de trabajar pasas la punta por la crema para soldar luego le pasas un poco de estaño lo agitas para quitar el exceso de soldadura ojo sin trapo sin nada  lo desconectas y ya esta espero que te sirva..............


----------



## masticas (Oct 17, 2010)

Elektro90 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Se me deteriorar muy seguido las puntas de mi cautín, se ponen negro al poco tiempo.
> No sé que hacer, no puedo trabajar en esa situación.
> ...


Ese maldito problema... yo lo vivi mucho tiempo! comprate una de esas piedras para "sacarle" filo a los cuchillos, no se como se llamen, o un esmeril, asi cada que vallas a soldar le das una talladita a la punta del cautin y le pones pasta y estaño y queda como nuevo


----------



## eL1ct (Oct 17, 2010)

yo hacia eso, limpiaba la punta con uno de esos cepillos de alambre, (aveces varias veces en una misma tarde), pero al final te comes el recubrimiento de la punta, no digo que sea un problema, (es una vara de cobre recubierto de yo que se que metal) ya que con una punta de cobre se soldea bien...
Pero definitivamente el problema es que si la punta se calienta demasiado se pone negra, y ademas con unas temperaturas tan altas es mas dificil e incomodo soldear...

me parece interesante lo que dice Chico3001:


> Posiblemente sea similar a la marca Weller , en este lado del planeta esta marca es muy buena (no conozco los Goot), en los cautines de lapiz la punta es "termomagnetica" es decir , la punta se compra gradudada para cierta temperatura (600, 700 u 800 °F), y tiene la caracteristica de que por encima de la temperatura de trabajo se desmagnetiza y se desconecta del cautin automaticamente, posteriormente se enfria, se vuelve a magnetizar y vuelve a calentarse, logrando asi que se regule la temperatura dentro de cierto rango


No conocia este tipo de soldadores, supongo que no seran tan caros y funcionaran mucho mejor que otros soldadores no regulados; y aunque la regulacion es sencilla, la verdad es que es una buena idea...


----------



## slayth (Oct 21, 2010)

DOMITEC dijo:


> bueno amigo elektro, tu problema lo vivia en carne propia, hasta que un dia !dije ya no mas¡... jijiji
> lo que yo hago es me compro el mas barato con una buena punta osea de plata.. y le pongo un diodo con sw en paralelo los dos.. y a una de las lineas de alimentacion lo pongo esto en seria.



que tipo de  diodo o referencia podria ponerle a mi cautin


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Un 1N4007 en serie 





Saludos !


----------



## DOMITEC (Oct 21, 2010)

Cualquier diodo rectificador la conecciñon es como lo explica Dosmetros.... usas un interuptor normalmente abierto. 
un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2010)

DOMITEC dijo:


> Cualquier diodo rectificador la conecciñon es como lo explica Dosmetros.... usas un interuptor normalmente abierto.
> un saludo.


 

No tan cualquiera 

Con la corriente no hay tanto problema ya que andará por 0,2 Amp , peeeeeeeeeeeeeeero tiene que ser de al menos unos 400 V  (Ésto para 220 V ya que tenés picos inversos de 310 V)

Saludos  !


----------



## slayth (Oct 22, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ Bienvenido al Foro !
> 
> Un 1N4007 en serie
> 
> ...



gracias me quedo perfecto


----------



## 3k03 (May 24, 2011)

brando 30 dijo:


> Algo para el que tenga un poco de tiempo y no quiera gastar mucho dinero. Se consiguen una valvula de auto usada ( en los talleres te la regalan) y la mandas a tornear llevando como muestra la punta de tu cautin, el tornero te fabricara una identica , con esta no tendran problemas de temperatura, ni del sarro que se acumula sobre ella y sera mas facil de limpiar.
> Aunque se puede oscureser un poco la punta se mantiene lisa y se suelda sin problema.   Yo me hice una, ya tiene un año y ni rastros de cambiarla.



podrías mostrar en una foto como queda y  si el estaño se adhiere a la punta 
 gracias y que estés bien


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 24, 2011)

Hace poco me llegaron una puntas "ceramicas" para soldadores de 40W, y hasta ahora (lo use poco), estan muy buenas y no son caras, aca les dejo el link:

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/40w-lead-free-soldering-iron-tips-4-tip-set-23446

Y para limpiarlas al momento de su uso, tambien pedi un par de esponjas como estas (tambien a muy buen precio):

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/temperature-tolerant-solder-tip-cleaning-pads-10-pack-4683

Con esa esponja + agua, la punta queda limpia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2011)

Se llaman "esponjas de celulosa"


----------



## cansi22 (May 26, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Hace poco me llegaron una puntas *"ceramicas"* para soldadores de 40W, y hasta ahora (lo use poco), estan muy buenas y no son caras, aca les dejo el link:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/40w-lead-free-soldering-iron-tips-4-tip-set-23446



Que yo sepa Iron es hierro y no cerámica


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 26, 2011)

cansi22 dijo:


> Que yo sepa Iron es hierro y no cerámica



Tenes razon, por eso puse "ceramicas".

Si te fijas en la punta, vas a ver que tiene un recubrimiento, ese recubrimiento "en teoria" evita que se oxide el hierro, y en la descripcion del producto dice esto:



> - 4 differently sized tips
> - Made for use with standard sized soldering irons
> - *Solid stainless steel material for long time use*
> - Environmental-Friendly lead-free designed



Entonces se supone que el recubrimiento es de acero inoxidable. Igual como ya dije, no tuve oportunidad de probar bien las puntas, solo hice una par de soldaduras e iban muy bien.


----------



## cansi22 (May 26, 2011)

Yo me tengo que comprar un soldador entero, porque tiene la punta negra y cuando toco el estaño no es que no se pegue, esque no se derrite xd. Tambien la zona de metal donde se mete la punta esta negra tambien.
Para 4 € que me costo en un chino no me puedo quejar, me esta durando mas de lo que esperaba


----------



## Josefe17 (May 28, 2011)

Yo lo tengo peor, dos soldadores, los dos sin resistencia. Ambos son electro DH de 35w. Uno lo mató mi hermano al meterlo bajo el grifo como me había visto hacer a mí, pero sin cuidado, y al enchufarlo yo se abrió; y al otro tras usarlo mi hermano ya no me fiaba, le desarmé y al armarlo la lie. Conclusión, sin soldadores, pero como estoy de exámenes no me hacen falta. Lo que pregunto es, sobre todo a cansi22, si sabéis algún distribuidor electro DH en Madrid o resistencias que me valgan.


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 26, 2011)

Esto es una ayudita para los principiantes como yo que se les arruinó la punta del soldador.
La mía estaba negra y ya no podía soldar con la punta de la punta (no se si me explico).

Materiales:
1- Resina de pino o flux o mezcla de resina de pino con alcohol etílico o isopropílico
2- Estaño
3- Lija
4- Paño/Trapo/Pedazo de algodon doblado varias veces para no quemarse.

Personalmente la resina de pino que extraje hace 2 horas en el patio de mi escuela funcionó muy bien.
COMENZAMOS:

1er paso: 
Le pasan con la lija a la punta, con el soldador apagado, hasta que quede color metal.

2do paso:
Enchufan el soldador, esperan un rato hasta que caliente bien y sumergen la punta en la resina, la sacan y le pasan el trapo (doblado varias veces para no quemarse) fuertemente.

3er paso:
Vuelven a sumergir en la resina, lo sacan y le ponen estaño hasta que quede linda 
Le pasan el trapo nuevamente igual al paso anterior pero esta vez con apenas humedecido.


No tengo fotos porque esto me salió porque tengo suerte jaja.
Lo de la resina con alcohol lo saqué de otro post de por acá.
A renovar puntas!!

Ahh, no importa que la resina no esté muuy limpia!

Mañana voy a buscar más resina y la mezclo con arena así limpio el soldador!


----------



## jol45 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hola

Las puntas de cautin llevan una pelicula de color plateado sobre el metal (cobre) del cuerpo, ?de que es esa pelicula¿ no lo se pero, hace que suelde bien,
Limpiar solo con paño o esponja humeda,para no dañar esa cubierta, y aplicar estañó de modo que se cubra completa.
Usar lija es la ultima alternativa cuando ya la superficie se ha dañado, ya sea por eseso de uso (todo tiene vida util limitada) u otra razon, ya que si usas lija deberás usarla muy a menudo despues, porque se ha perdido la superficie especial
La calidad de una punta de cautin es  basicamente la calidad de la superficie de color plateado.

*Anecdota:* hace algun tiempo tuve que comprar un cautin de los economicos (ya hace muchos años son los unicos que uso ) El cautin me costo Aprox U$ 5 Dollar, quise comprar una punta de repuesto y me costaba aprox U$ 10, Tate me dije y compre mejor 2 Cautines, al poco tiempo la punta fallo (empezar a lijar) de igual manera al segundo cautin, resumen debi comprar 2 puntas de U$ 10 C/u y ahora hace ya bastante tiempo que tengo 2 cautines sin problemas. 

Saludos


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Bueno pero si no tenés ni 2 dólares/pesos/mangos/monedas o es domingo a la tarde o sábado a la tarde y por mala suerte al lugar donde voy porque acá hay uno solo no abren ni sábados ni domingos, como último recurso vas a hacer esto.


----------



## dantonio (Sep 27, 2011)

El recubrimiento que traen las puntas de los soldadores de cierta calidad
son de plata (Ag). Por ello, es desaconsejable limar o extraer por otra 
vía este deposito.


----------



## david7777777 (Oct 1, 2011)

dantonio tiene razon los que que tienen punta de plata son mas aconsejables de comprar tengo dos soldadores uno es con punta de plata y el otro es de cualquier otro metal pero menos de plata el otro tenia que estar limpiando y lijando a cada rato porque la punta se hacia oscura y ya no agarraba el estaño y el de plata puedes usarlo mucho tiempo aparte que tarda menos en ensuciarse (hacerse negro talvez) agarra muy bien 
claro que depende mucho del material que uses, del estaño de la limpieza de la superficie sobre la que se va a soldar, etc en pocas palabras es aconsejable usar los soldadores con punta de plata ya que no necesitan pasarles una lija sino solo una limpieza con alcohol y como dicen eso seria solo en un ultimos casos  pero en MAS ultimo casos "comprate otro y asunto arreglado "  ahora no son tan caros 
saludos 
david


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Dic 23, 2012)

Transcribo...casi textual,la interesante sugerencia de un experimentado Electronico(cuyos Nicks sonato o zocotrocco).
Entonces,el sugiere:
""-El estaño carcome rapidamente las puntas de cobre (el estaño y el cobre es la aleacion que forma el bronce).
El Niquel es compatible con el Estaño y este no lo disuelve tan facilmente,por lo tanto,se obtendra una punta de Niquel durable y de calidad.
Se puede realizar con un electrodo de "Soldaduras Electricas"para fundicion de Niquel "puro"al 100% o al 99%( Ojo: hay al 50%...no sirven,pues,habrian problemas de conductividad).
Lo ant.menc.se puede adquirir en "Ferreterias Industriales" o en casas de "Cromados/Niquelados",con el grosor de la varilla -adecuada- al montaje de tu cautin.
Como referencia puede ser "Electro West Arco-Niquel".
-Entonces,quitar su recubrimiento(pasta fundente),cortar lo necesario( previamente lijada),instalar y estañarla.Se pueden hacer puntas muy "finitas"sin temor al desgaste".-
Yo no lo he probado,pero,la sugerencia me parece ajustada a logica.-


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 23, 2012)

En genral las puntas, si no son especiales, tienen un grosor de 6 mm ( por ej. las de Goot). Esas varillas de nickel, tienen ese grosor? Nunca ví varillas de soldar tan gruesas. Para esos soldadores compro varillas de cobre de 6 mm, las corto y me hago las puntas. Cuando no dan mas, se cambia y listo. Además le hago la punta tan fina como quiera. En cambio las de cerámica tienen la punta un poco gruesa.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 23, 2012)

Interesantísimo y muy útil y práctico el tema de las puntas de los soldadores.

Aporto algo:

Si el soldador es potente:

Un simple interruptor serie con un diodo en paralelo con el interruptor:

Al dejar de soldar: Abrir el interruptor: El soldador queda trabajando al 50% debido a los semiciclos del diodo ( Vale el socorrido 1N4007).

De esta forma el soldador no está a la máxima temperatura todo el tiempo. Con la correspondiente oxidación de la punta.

Lo he hecho con un soldador recto de 100 W. Ese soldador: Si se usa directamente todo el tiempo y se observa en la oscuridad, se ve ligeramente roja encendida la carcasa de la resistencia. Pero es el soldador ideal para extraer componentes y para hacer fuerza contra ellos. La punta es muy gruesa y dura mucho más tiempo.

También es el que nos produce más quemaduras si no nos andamos con ojo.

Ejemplo: A la hora de extraer un transformador de líneas y similares o cuando queremos reciclar componentes sacándolos de una placa de desecho. Eso es una de las cosas que más deteriora las puntas.

Limpiar la punta con un trapito limpio como puso alguien. En lugar del trapo, vale un pañuelo de papel blando, acolchado, de esos kleenex. También vale un trozo de papel higiénico doblado.

Sin embargo, usar una servilleta de cocina doblada, estropea las puntas. Idem cepillarla con un cepillo de alambre.

Una punta ya bastante deteriorada, si la limamos y le quitamos las "muescas" primero y luego le pasamos una lija muy fina; al quedar lisa, después de estañada nuevamente y limpiándola siempre con el trapito, dura mucho tiempo (Más de un año). 

En el suelo, cerca, siempre viene bien un cubo. Así, cada vez que uno suelda, luego, le da una sacudida enérgica al soldador en dirección al cubo, de manera que el exceso de estaño salga "volando" hacia el cubo.

Así evitamos que se queden gotas de estaño en la punta.


----------



## marcosemilioroa (Mar 3, 2013)

Disculpa amigo y que especificaciones recomiendas el diodo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2013)

marcosemilioroa dijo:


> Disculpa amigo y que especificaciones recomiendas el diodo



*1N5405*

O cualquier diodo de 400 o mas volts y unos 3 A


----------



## ESKALENO (Mar 3, 2013)

No queda mas remedio que gastarse el dinero en un soldador bueno, y a la larga sale hasta más barato que estar comprando soldadores chinos de esos baratos... ni el estaño que venden vale para nada.

Hace tiempo que utilizo un JVC y no tengo queja. 

Para limpiar la punta uso un estropajo de estos, la deja nueva


----------



## tiago (Mar 3, 2013)

Yo uso la gama JBC y tengo todos estos, algunos desde los tiempos que estudiaba Formación Profesional, y otros que compré despues. El mas reciente tiene mas de veinte años. Los uso con bastante continuidad y todo el problema que me han dado ha sido cambiar tres o cuatro puntas.
Para limpiarlos, esponjita húmeda y limpiador de puntas de la misma marca. Los JBC de lápiz usan diodo en serie con la reistencia.



Saludos.


----------



## Toms (Jun 10, 2014)

Buenas , me compre un soldador barato ( ya tenia uno pero estaba muy viejo y no soldaba bien) y este nuevo esta echando humo primero por la punta que tenia una tinta azul y ahora por la base que se calienta , sera peligroso? se puede romper? , gracias !!


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 10, 2014)

Al comienzo es normal... mientras no se caliente el plástico del mango, ya después deja de sacar humo hasta que suelda por la resina en la soldadura.


----------



## Toms (Jun 10, 2014)

si ya no saca humo ! gracias , lo siento no sabia si era peligroso !


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 10, 2014)

es recomendable limpiar la punta mientras está caliente.
por ejemplo, raspa con un cuchillo tic-toc (o cartonero).
luego aplicas soldadura de estaño y revisa si se adhiere.
si no se adhiere, es porque la punta aún está sucia.

luego de que la punta retenga el estaño, ya está listo para usar.
ahí puedes usar una esponja mojada (con agua simplemente) para limpiarla, mientras soldas/desoldas.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 10, 2014)

yo solo le paso la soldadura encima y que se recubra, luego la froto con un papel, nada metálico que la pueda rayar, o la otra es usar un pedazo de maya desoldadora usada, así la recubres con una capa ligera, siempre has esto antes de que se enfrie cuando lo termines de usar, yo tengo puntas de hace 2 años que aún están brillantes, solo que con el uso se desgastan y quedan cada vez más afiladas y por eso las cambio.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2014)

el soldador es peligroso si se encuentra en manos del lumur ,

solo sigue los consejos de metalmetropolis y de Nuyel

otro consejo extra no dejes el soldador encendido por horas sin usarlo y sin su soporte, pues se quema la resistencia,lo mejor es encenderlo solo lo justo y necesario,


----------



## Tioguay68 (Ago 24, 2018)

No consigo limpiarlo ni con esponja ni con lo de que se limpia las ollas que es de metal


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2018)

Se limipia con resina de limpiar y una esponjita húmeda estando caliente el soldador, no lo raspes o arruinaras la punta, la punta de ese tipo es normal que tome un color algo más oscuro que cuando nueva


----------



## Tioguay68 (Ago 24, 2018)

Yo tengo pasta de soldar sirve de algo?


----------

